# PLEASE PLEASE HELP!! 20 weeks girl or boy?



## Missymissymis

I think this is what the consider a "potty shot"???
20 week ultrsound :) we weren't gonna find out but this puc seems pretty obvious.... Right? :). Please help! Do you think girl or boy? Thank you in advance!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 85


----------



## JayMari

I say Girl


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty! :)


----------



## DebbieF

I say girl. :)


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty!!! I thought so too but I posted to another forum & she told me that the pic couldn't was horrible & showed nothing either way...


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would say girl too, can see the 3 lines :)


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty! Looked a little different from the others but I thought so too :)


----------



## justhoping

that i a girl


----------



## StaceyKor

I would say girl x


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty!!!


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty!!


----------



## Mommeof3

Princess


----------



## Missymissymis

I hope were all right :). Ty!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girl!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Girl for sure :)


----------



## Wildfire81

Hamburger 3 lines= girl!


----------



## Mrs A

:pink:


----------



## staceyjc18

girl x


----------



## maybebaby3

:pink:


----------



## Misscalais

:pink:


----------



## AimeeM

Defo a girl.


----------



## Missymissymis

:). Ty for looking!


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty for looking :)


----------



## capegirl7

Definite girl hun! Congrats


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty!!! :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

girl :)


----------



## ref21

Lines are there so Baby Girl... Congrats!


----------



## Missymissymis

Ty!!! Everyone! :)


----------



## undomestic

I say girl (even though I only see 2 lines)


----------



## Lisskiss3113

Girl!!


----------



## liz1985

Girl x


----------



## Piperette

I'd say :pink:


----------



## Elpis_x

:pink:


----------



## wookie130

Another :pink: vote here!


----------



## pink dreamer

I'd say girl but legs are close together so could be squished scrotum?


----------



## pink dreamer

I'd say girl but legs are close together so could be squished scrotum? Post on ingender or gender dreaming and get the techs to take a look for you.


----------

